# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Giuliani is to be on Hannity to talk about RP today

## TheConstitutionLives

On his *radio show* today.  That fake conservative Sean is having the other fake conservative Giuliani on today to discuss RP.  The radio show is on right now but Giuliani is on a little later, not sure when exactly.

----------


## swatmc

So naturally Ron Paul is going to be on Sean Hannity.

Right?

----------


## Kandilynn

Where can I find his radio show online?

I'm listening to the Ron Smith Baltimore show right now and they are talking about Ron Paul.

----------


## aravoth

awsome, I hope people call in and badger the hell out of those guys.

----------


## ratsbew

> Where can I find his radio show online?
> 
> I'm listening to the Ron Smith Baltimore show right now and they are talking about Ron Paul.


Stream it here.

----------


## romelll

http://www.wnis.com/

----------


## Hawaii Libertarian

Since James Dobson pulled out the rug from Giuliani by influencing Christian conservatives not to vote for Giuliani, I guess the only thing he has left is to continue to take cheap shots by attracting the Hannity/Limbaugh crowd.

So much for equal time--don't expect Hannity to invite Dr. Paul anytime soon, not that Dr. Paul should degrade himself by appearing on such a slanted, propaganda show hosted by a cowardly ego-maniac like Hannity.

Ordinarily I'd listen out of curiosity, but I'm tuning Hannity and Faux New$ out completely.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Let Sean Hannity know how you feel and why....

Contact

Also lets flood his phones EVERY show.
TO TALK TO SEAN DURING THE SHOW (3-6PM EST) CALL 800.941.7326

----------


## Gabecpa

http://www.hannity.com/index/contact-form

Contact Hannity and have him ask Rudy about the 911 report, or how much money news corp pays Rudy's consulting company each year....

----------


## cujothekitten

Can anyone capture audo from the show?

----------


## Suzu

> Let Sean Hannity know how you feel and why....
> 
> Contact
> 
> Also lets flood his phones EVERY show.
> TO TALK TO SEAN DURING THE SHOW (3-6PM EST) CALL 800.941.7326


They screen callers and won't let you on unless you lead them to think that you support whatever they do.

----------


## Melchior

> On his *radio show* today.  That fake conservative Sean is having the other fake conservative Giuliani on today to discuss RP.  The radio show is on right now but Giuliani is on a little later, not sure when exactly.


Who wants to listen to that?

----------


## JoshLowry

Someone got through!  

She was well spoken and refered to the CIA and 9/11 commission reports backing Ron Paul's statements up.

Hannity said "You can believe whatever conspiracy you want."  in response to that and hung up on her.

----------


## MsDoodahs

I only have one question for Benito Giuliani:

DO YOU HAVE THE COURAGE TO DEBATE DR PAUL ONE ON ONE ON THE SUBJECT OF US FOREIGN POLICY?

Or will you CONTINUE to hide behind the skirts of Hannity and Faux News?

----------


## ratsbew

He just said "I am a supporter of Liberty", sounds like a Ron Paul quote.

----------


## winston_blade

> I only have one question for Benito Giuliani:
> 
> DO YOU HAVE THE COURAGE TO DEBATE DR PAUL ONE ON ONE ON THE SUBJECT OF US FOREIGN POLICY?
> 
> Or will you CONTINUE to hide behind the skirts of Hannity and Faux News?


Someone should call in and say that.

----------


## Bryan

> Someone got through!  
> 
> She was well spoken and refered to the CIA and 9/11 commission reports backing Ron Paul's statements up.
> 
> Hannity said "You can believe whatever conspiracy you want."  in response to that and hung up on her.


Oh my, this I must hear.

----------


## Hawaii Libertarian

> They screen callers and won't let you on unless you lead them to think that you support whatever they do.


It's basically a no-win proposition.  He will not respect our views any more than he did Dr. Paul's.  If you try to get on the air by not directly identifying yourself as a Dr. Paul supporter, he'll accuse you of being dishonest, which is basically true.

If by chance you do get on the air, he'll gang up with Giuliani on you and when he starts to lose, he'll simply talk over you and hang-up.  

Hopefully, some of the more thoughtful regular listeners of Hannity's show will start to see through the smear campaign.  After all, if Dr. Paul is so far out of touch and there are allegedly so few of us that support him, why waste so much air time talking about him?

The reality is that much like Limbaugh's ditto heads, while there may be some Hannity listeners that might come to realize Dr. Paul is worthy of their support, the "debate" is basically a set-up and Hannity is essentially "preaching" to his hardcore listeners and supporters who are blinded by his charisma and unlikely to strain their brains with independent thought.  You might say Hannity and Limbaugh are like cult leaders for simpletons that like to be spoon fed what to think.

I do, however, think there is more power in numbers and I support bombarding Fox and Hannity with e-mails to let them know that the text message poll results on Tuesday night were not a fluke. 

Otherwise, we're spinning our wheels trying to get any fairness out of Hannity, a hardcore neocon and apologist for Bush and his cronies.

----------


## kylejack

Another supporter challenges Hannity on Ron Paul, and HANNITY STATES HE WILL HAVE RON PAUL ON THE SHOW!

----------


## kylejack

Anyone know software I can use to record an ASX stream?

----------


## sweetmusicj

I've been listening to the callers supporting Ron.

Hannity hasn't been too vile towards them so far at least.  He seems to be cautious.

Just my thoughts so far.

He did say Ron Paul's poll numbers were a result of liberal blogs though.

----------


## ratsbew

Ooh, cut off.

----------


## kylejack

> I've been listening to the callers supporting Ron.
> 
> Hannity hasn't been too vile towards them so far at least.  He seems to be cautious.
> 
> Just my thoughts so far.
> 
> He did say Ron Paul's poll numbers were a result of liberal blogs though.


He just cut one off mid-sentence and went to the next caller.

----------


## sweetmusicj

Was that last guy pro Paul?

----------


## ratsbew

> Was that last guy pro Paul?


I think so, actually I have a feeling it is someone on this board.

----------


## MsDoodahs

If Dr. Paul would do it, he should offer to go on CNN - and debate Rudy one on one on US foreign policy.

Dr. Paul would wipe the floor with Rudy. 

AND, CNN would wipe the floor with Faux news.

Maybe Larry King...hmmm....

Or offer it to MSNBC and let Tucker or Olberman host?

Then MSNBC would wipe the floor with Faux news.

Hannity, not so much because of Hannity's rude rude behavior.  I would advise AGAINST a Hannity appearance.

Hannity is a big dumb bully.

----------


## winston_blade

A debate between Ron and Rudy will never happen.  I hate to think that it won't, but that's the truth because Rudy has too much to lose....and he would lose.

----------


## Hawaii Libertarian

> Another supporter challenges Hannity on Ron Paul, and HANNITY STATES HE WILL HAVE RON PAUL ON THE SHOW!


As good as it would be to reach Hannity's audience, Hannity is not trustworthy, biased, journalistically and intellectually dishonest, and a coward.  He would use Dr. Paul's appearance to continue his smear that he started in the post-interview show and his interview of Dr. Paul.

If Dr. Paul does consider this, he'd be better off to do it on TV on the Hannity and Colmes show on Faux New$.  I don't expect Colmes to be of any help if Hannity gets wacky again, but at least the viewers can clearly observe Hannity's childish behavior and make up their own minds.  On radio, it's too easy for Hannity to run roughshod over his guests that he doesn't agree with and use the hang-up button on callers that back him into a corner with inconvenient things like facts and truth.

I'm glad Dr. Paul got to go on CNN's Situation Room with Wolf Blitzer.  At least he didn't act disrespectful to Dr. Paul during the interview.  I don't know what the circumstances were that led to Dr. Paul pulling out from Glen Beck, but Dr. Paul doesn't necessarily need to be desperate and appear on every windbag's show that would love nothing more than to crucify him.

The bottom line is that the MSM media is organizing an active smear campaign against Dr. Paul and those of us that support him.  The campaign needs to be judicious about what mass media appearances they accept and not reward those that practice yellow journalism and smears by rewarding them with a Paul appearance.

----------


## MsDoodahs

VERY well said!

----------


## Melchior

I'm glad I found this forum, I would be mostly in the dark about the last few days right now.

Could someone post an audio of the ordeal afterwards?

----------


## beermotor

Yeah, some selected audio clips of the various exchanges on Hannity's show should appear on You Tube, so I can watch it!

----------


## kylejack

There is no bad publicity for a relatively unknown candidate like Paul.  Hannity usually doesn't cut off his radio guests.  He'll let Ron make his point, and then he'll rebut with his nonsense.  That's fine.  Ron Paul is a victor in the war of ideas.

----------


## kylejack

I will record audio if someone will find me software that is free and can record an ASX stream.

----------


## kylejack

Or an MP3 stream recorder.

----------


## cujothekitten

> Or an MP3 stream recorder.


Is this what you're looking for:
http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/d...nfo/index4.htm
http://3d2f.com/tags/asx/stream/convert/mp3/

----------


## kylejack

WEEEEEEE I figured out how to record a stream.  I'll post it after its over.

----------


## ratsbew

You can search google for a streaming audio loopback recorder.

----------


## Buggan

I just tuned in... can someone bring me up to date on what they are talking about? And has Giuliani been on yet?

----------


## cujothekitten

Ok, so I hardly ever watch fox and I've never listened to Hannity but is it just me or is every caller totally kissing his ass?  God these people need to get a room... "Hey Hannity, I really love what you're doing for America", "Hannity you're such an amazing American".... Come on callers

----------


## kylejack

> I just tuned in... can someone bring me up to date on what they are talking about? And has Giuliani been on yet?


About 1/4 or so of the people calling in are Ron Paul supporters.  He lets them make about 1 point before cutting them off, so they've made several different points.  Giuliani has not been on yet.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> I think so, actually I have a feeling it is someone on this board.


What did "someone on this board" say to get cut off?  Brian from Austin, right?  I heard that coming, the "caller" setting it up like he was going to slam a previous RP caller, then . . . 7-second-delay button hit, cut.  What'd he say???

----------


## kylejack

> What did "someone on this board" say to get cut off?  Brian from Austin, right?  I heard that coming, the "caller" setting it up like he was going to slam a previous RP caller, then . . . 7-second-delay button hit, cut.  What'd he say???


I wondered myself, as it sounded like he was going to talk some trash.  Either he tricked them, or he used a naughty word.

----------


## kylejack

Show's over, I never heard Giuliani.

----------


## Brandybuck

Limbaugh frequently has Walter Williams on as a guest host. One of my traditional Christmas season celebrations is the Limbaugh on vacation with Walter filling in!

I wonder if Hannity is brave enough to have Ron Paul on as guest host?

----------


## kylejack

> Limbaugh frequently has Walter Williams on as a guest host. One of my traditional Christmas season celebrations is the Limbaugh on vacation with Walter filling in!
> 
> I wonder if Hannity is brave enough to have Ron Paul on as guest host?


You're kidding, right?  This would NEVER HAPPEN.  Hannity hates Ron Paul.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Now, THAT is a name we need to look at.

I forgot about Walter Williams!!!

----------


## ronpaulitician

Back in the days when I at times listened to Hannity, I noticed the same thing: he has TONS of callers that just give him praises. Especially this one called CARPETKITTEN.

CK
"I love you, Sean."

SH
"Really, why?"

Or, the good ol' caller that calls in and calls him a great American.

"You're a great American, Sean."

SH
"Really? Why would you say that? Please explain."

He's such a non-intellectual. Regarding the Iraq war, his favorite comeback is "What about the mass graves?" as the argument why we had to invade. Uh, Sean, those date back from the early '90s, when your beloved Bush sr. told Iraqis to rise up against Saddam, but then allowed Saddam to use his gunships to mow thousands of them down, and, upon their defeat, execute hundreds of thousands of Shiites. He also used to try and show how stupid liberals were by going to the street and asking people questions. On a number of occasions, the people on the street were more knowledgeable than Sean himself. He's a one-trick pony. Sad that he's such a hit.

----------


## literatim

> If Dr. Paul would do it, he should offer to go on CNN - and debate Rudy one on one on US foreign policy.
> 
> Dr. Paul would wipe the floor with Rudy. 
> 
> AND, CNN would wipe the floor with Faux news.
> 
> Maybe Larry King...hmmm....
> 
> Or offer it to MSNBC and let Tucker or Olberman host?
> ...



Fox, CNN, MSNBC, they are all the same.

----------


## MsDoodahs

I agree, they ARE indeed all the same.

However they are all also struggling for ratings.

My thought was that in the war for ratings, there might be a coup in there for the network that could pull the two of them together.

I know it won't happen, I'm just sayin....

----------


## TheConstitutionLives

Ok, Giuliani is gonna be on Hannity and Colmes TONIGHT.  Sorry for the mix up and sorry for making those of you listen to that mindless garbage for nothing.  I misunderstood him.  It's supposed to be tonight.

----------

